# How many Justin Biebers can you fight



## beaupower32 (Feb 7, 2011)

How many Justin Biebers could you take in a fight? Quiz - The Oatmeal



I can take on 25 Justin Bieber's. Mwahahahahhah


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 7, 2011)

GrauGiest, Evangilder? I think Beau may need some help.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 7, 2011)

Muuhahaha- HOO-yah, with my SF skill 31 Biebers... A I R B O R N E !!!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 8, 2011)

I got 25


----------



## Florence (Feb 8, 2011)

25. That there could be more than one Beiber is an awful thought.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 8, 2011)

26 Beibers. I refused to use pieces of Beibers as armour.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2011)

He's not worth the problem.....


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 8, 2011)

I am glad there is only one Bieber though. I posted this for some good fun, glad yall enjoyed it.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 8, 2011)

What's a Beiber? 

derek


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 8, 2011)

Smoke said:


> 26 Beibers. I refused to use pieces of Beibers as armour.



ditto! figured i might get mistaken for a beiber myself!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 8, 2011)

.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 8, 2011)

"You could take 33 Justin Biebers in a fight!" Yay!


----------



## mikewint (Feb 8, 2011)

Maria, you beat me by 2 Biebers! well you can probably kick higher than me


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2011)

Who the flip is Justin Bieber??!!


----------



## mikewint (Feb 8, 2011)

How very lucky you are not to know


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like the d***head needs a smack with a shovel.
Matt?


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 8, 2011)

mikewint said:


> Maria, you beat me by 2 Biebers! well you can probably kick higher than me



Ayup. There is some good things about having hypermobility. Kicking high and hard is just one of them.
Yanking my shoulder joint out of its socket and popping it back in place without pain, isn't.


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 8, 2011)

gives me the willies just thinking of that shoulder thing!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2011)

27...

But would rather just get rid of the first one...


----------



## mikewint (Feb 8, 2011)

Well yea but then there goes all the fun of dismembering the other clones


----------



## Freebird (Feb 9, 2011)

> How many Justin Biebers can you fight?




Am I allowed to use atomics?


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 9, 2011)

freebird said:


> Am I allowed to use atomics?



Yeah but it doesn't help much anyway - it's like cockroaches, it'll survive just about anything anyway...


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, you kill one, 9000 more takes it place.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2011)

Unfortunately that is the case Beau... Bloody cockroaches, impossible to kill the all off...


----------



## mikewint (Feb 10, 2011)

But again the positive side, it gives you more to dismember, slowly. thus the fun never ends


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 11, 2011)

Kinda like burning a ant with a magnifying glass, it just never gets old.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 11, 2011)

beaupower32 said:


> Kinda like burning a ant with a magnifying glass, it just never gets old.



That's exactly the same kinda fun as pounding a guy into shape, so that he'll be somewhat usable as a boyfriend!


----------



## mikewint (Feb 11, 2011)

Maria, you sweet violent thing you - beat me, strike me, make me bark like a dog!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 12, 2011)

mikewint said:


> Maria, you sweet violent thing you - beat me, strike me, make me bark like a dog!



Say when, honey!


----------



## mikewint (Feb 12, 2011)

WHEN!


----------

